# Bucephalandra Grows Best On . . .



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Do Bucephalandra seem to grow better on Rock or Wood?


----------



## kelsier25 (Sep 16, 2013)

Rock from everything I've heard. I just got a bunch in and tied them all to pieces of slate.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

I've read the same thing, but mostly old accounts. I was hoping to see what others have found. 

So, Planted Tank Forum Members, what is _your experience_?


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Has anyone else tried to grow bucephalandra on wood? If so, what were the results?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Tom Barr seems to have pretty good luck using wood -


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

burr740 said:


> Tom Barr seems to have pretty good luck using wood -
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/search.php?searchid=35179065


Link doesn't work.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ahh, the search expired....


www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=737466

www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=556338


http://www.barrreport.com/forum/bar...-of-the-70-gallon-buce-tank-with-the-canon-5d


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I've only grown mine on wood (anubias took up all my rocks). They don't attach nearly as strongly as anubias do to wood, but they certainly stay in one place.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the wonderful feedback!


----------



## Wilderman204 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have several sp. of buce all growing well on wood, but they do take a while to root to it. They root extremely well to volcanic rock.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

I also have buce growing on wood. It did seem like it took a while for the roots to stick. From what others here are saying it seems that they attach more quickly to rock.. Hmm


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

I can confirm what everyone else is saying, grows great on wood, but must be secured to it. I use bread ties.


----------



## Foxpuppet (Jan 18, 2011)

I've heard of people having a lot of success with anubia some with Buce and using superglue to mount them to wood, So I figured I have a crack.

I'd just trimmed my Buce Brownie Ghost after a year of good growth on lava rock.





























Then test run with my Buce cuttings. Tricky balancing them but enough to visualize before glue










I dried the part of the plant that will be attached to the wood with paper towel. Then Just put a drop of superglue where the rhizome or roots attach and hold for 10 seconds (or balance it very well as i did with most of them, only a few needed holding)

Then the finished product.



















Rinsed and placed into tank

a bit murky as i was shuffling plants around










The CPD squad scoping it out - other buces are tied to lava rock so wanted something different.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Foxpuppet,
That buce tree is beautiful!

Once the plants start growing in, please let us know if the roots attach better to your rocks or to the wood.





.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

1 Soil
2 Rock 
3 Wood

I have all mine in soil or on wood as i like using wood better than rock. They do fairly well.


----------

